# Winchester School



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have kids going to that school by any chance? whilst searching for schools this one appeared to be in a suitable location for what I'd potentially be looking for but there seemed to be no British teachers despite the English Curriculum being followed?

Any negative or positive comments?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> Does anyone have kids going to that school by any chance? whilst searching for schools this one appeared to be in a suitable location for what I'd potentially be looking for but there seemed to be no British teachers despite the English Curriculum being followed?
> 
> Any negative or positive comments?


It is a school that is popular with Indian families. It is also one of the schools with lower fees. I can't comment on the quality of education as I don't know anybody who goes there.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im sure someone posted on here that his children were going to the school....let me see if I can find the old post.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Aha- it was Qwert97 who had children enrolled at the school.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...5273-i-need-help-international-schools-2.html


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> Does anyone have kids going to that school by any chance? whilst searching for schools this one appeared to be in a suitable location for what I'd potentially be looking for but there seemed to be no British teachers despite the English Curriculum being followed?
> 
> Any negative or positive comments?


Where does it say on their website that there are no British teachers?...

GEMS - The Winchester School - About Us


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Both of my girls go there and seem very happy with the school.

There is a mix of indian, arabic and irish teachers there. 

My kids both say that the standard is at least equal to what they were receiving in the UK.

From Arabian Ranches, the bus pick-up for my two is 6.30am, so a nice early start for them.

Any more info you need just ask


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

*about wichester school*



Ogri750 said:


> Both of my girls go there and seem very happy with the school.
> 
> There is a mix of indian, arabic and irish teachers there.
> 
> ...


hi

i am thinking of enrolling my 4 yr old at winchester school near ibn batuta mall.

what is your experiance with this school? are you & the kids happy there?

thank you


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ssc said:


> hi
> 
> i am thinking of enrolling my 4 yr old at winchester school near ibn batuta mall.
> 
> ...



Overall I would have to say that there are more positives than negatives.

The fees are a lot lower than other schools in Dubai and this is due to the predominently Indian teaching staff. There are some western teachers there though.


My main concern wasn't the ehnic make-up of the teaching staff, but where I could get both of my daughters in together and that the chosen curriculum was taught.

Anything else you would like to know, just ask


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Do they follow the British curriculum and have As levels in that school?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, they follow the English & Welsh curriculum.

The only difference is, they do the IGCSE instead of GCSE. This is more like the old style O Level, and yes, A levels are also done


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Yes, they follow the English & Welsh curriculum.
> 
> The only difference is, they do the IGCSE instead of GCSE. This is more like the old style O Level, and yes, A levels are also done


Thanks for the info


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No probs. Anything else, just ask


----------



## aanduffy (Jan 31, 2011)

*worried!*

hi!i just moved to dubai and im going crazy trying to decide what school my 4 year old should go to....i really want him to go to one with a british curriculum....but they all seem to be either very expensive or very far:confused2:im living in barsha btw.....iv come across Winchester and tht seems to look perfect,fees wise as well as location wise...its not too far....im close to greens...and its british...butthe teachers seem all indian...is tht true?hows the staff and are most students also indian?plz help me...i read someone has 2 girls there...are they still there?i reeeeally need ur input and advice



thanks!!


----------

